

What is your biggest technology failure? - fogonthedowns

We&#x27;ve all been there. We build apps that never take off. What is your greatest failure and what did you learn from this experience?
======
AznHisoka
My greatest tech failure is building a distributed peer to peer product
recommendation system. Basically bloggers you put a text box in their blogs,
letting anyone ask them questions on which products to buy, and bloggers would
answer them. It made $0.00.

After a year and a half I pivoted it to a content farm. Now it's making
$300/month :)

After a year and a half, I pivoted to a content farm.

------
fogonthedowns
I'll get the ball rolling. My greatest tech failure was barcoden.

This app was created to barcode everything for school labs.

It was the perfect product that nobody wanted. Total sales zero

